# So where'd you get your Tegu?



## Sci (Aug 10, 2016)

Like it says. I'm just curious if the majority of you got them from an online dealer or a private breeder.

I've been looking into squirting an Argentine B&W for some time. Any recommendations?


----------



## viejo (Aug 10, 2016)

Mine came from Ty Park. I recommend him highly.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 10, 2016)

My three are FL WCs from Tegusonly. Wouldn't trade'm for nuttin'!


----------



## DreamsOfTegus (Aug 10, 2016)

Mine was a rescue.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 11, 2016)

Mine came from snakes at sunset. Do not even consider then, what you order is not what you get. The old bait and switch.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 11, 2016)

I


viejo said:


> Mine came from Ty Park. I recommend him highly.


I've heard positive reviews of him from others.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Have you made decisions about the transaction?


----------



## ophidia (Aug 11, 2016)

Mine came from Underground Reptiles. The transaction went well, she was well packed, and nice and plump and perfect. They followed up via email and with a phone call to make sure she was doing well and I was happy. I'd recommend them.


----------



## Sci (Aug 11, 2016)

ophidia said:


> Mine came from Underground Reptiles. The transaction went well, she was well packed, and nice and plump and perfect. They followed up via email and with a phone call to make sure she was doing well and I was happy. I'd recommend them.



I was considering purchasing mine from them. However the availability of 'em seems to be far and few between. What about backwater reptiles? Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sci said:


> I was considering purchasing mine from them. However the availability of 'em seems to be far and few between. What about backwater reptiles? Anyone have experience with them?


There is a site called faunaclassfied. It has a Board of Inquiry (BOI), where people post their reviews, including efforts to rectify issues with vendors.. Sometimes the other way around. You could look up potential vendors, read the reviews, and maybe have a better idea of them.


----------



## ophidia (Aug 11, 2016)

Sci said:


> I was considering purchasing mine from them. However the availability of 'em seems to be far and few between. What about backwater reptiles? Anyone have experience with them?



It looks like UG still has reds and chacos available (I got a chaco). I haven't ordered anything from Backwater Reptiles, but I've read a lot of horror stories about them, and seen lots of bad reviews. Take that for what it's worth .


----------



## Sci (Aug 11, 2016)

ophidia said:


> It looks like UG still has reds and chacos available (I got a chaco). I haven't ordered anything from Backwater Reptiles, but I've read a lot of horror stories about them, and seen lots of bad reviews. Take that for what it's worth .


I'm really looking for an Argentine B&W.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 11, 2016)

What state do you live in?


----------



## Sci (Aug 11, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> What state do you live in?



Im in Oregon. like out in the sticks middle of nowhere Oregon. My only option would be to have one shipped to me.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Well, no expos are in Oregon. Using kingsnake.com, saw a few in Washington state. My suggestion is to check out expos in neighboring states by searching kingsnake.com 'upoming events', then do some homework on the vendors that might have tegus, or call them and ask. 

I can speak directly to Tegusonly in south Florida as a vendor of superb WC Argies and some breeding of them. Heard good things about Ty Parks and of 'Beasty' on Tegutalk out of Alabama. Both are breeders.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 11, 2016)

I got both of mine at reptile expo. Two different vendors and year apart. They are both beautiful and sweet. I got lucky. I hear great things about Ty Parks and he's are much cheaper then what I paid. He ships all over US. I was afraid of the shipping part and have the advantage of having a local expo every 3 months or so.


----------



## Sci (Aug 11, 2016)

I've been looking up Tegus only and I really like what I see. Seriously considering one from Rodney!


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 11, 2016)

ophidia said:


> I haven't ordered anything from Backwater Reptiles, but I've read a lot of horror stories about them, and seen lots of bad reviews.


I concur with this. I've heard of people opening up packages from backwater to find their animal dead. I'd stay away from them


----------



## Sci (Aug 12, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> I concur with this. I've heard of people opening up packages from backwater to find their animal dead. I'd stay away from them


There is always a risk when shipping a living breathing creature. Isn't that why they offer a live arrival guarantee?


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 12, 2016)

Idk I've never read into their site because I've never even given a thought to them. Rodney Irwin is a good guy, that's where I got my tegu. But he could improve his packaging methods. Just consider the difference in wild caught vs captive bred. Wilds are going to be more likely to be scared of you and skittish at first, being how they're used to being prey.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sci said:


> There is always a risk when shipping a living breathing creature. Isn't that why they offer a live arrival guarantee?


Like Cameron, I've not bothered ever to read their Terms of Service, so I can only wonder- If the animal arrives dead, will they cover the cost of shipment of the replacement? Will they refund your money? What if it dies the next day, then what? What if it arrives and clearly warrants expensive veterinary help or it's dead in a week? Because of these questions, imperative for any prospective buyer to read from any potential vendor.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 12, 2016)

Plus, even if they do have a refund policy, your animal arrives dead and you have to dispose of it, they refund you all your money, well you're now back at square 1, and what was it all for? That's my opinion


----------



## Sci (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd a


CameronJayBauer said:


> Plus, even if they do have a refund policy, your animal arrives dead and you have to dispose of it, they refund you all your money, well you're now back at square 1, and what was it all for? That's my opinion



I'd agree. But when you would have to drive hundreds of miles (in my case) to get one then it really limits my options. I've always hated having animals shipped to me. Having to deal with companies and jumping through hoops to get a refund or a replacement. And the sadness of dealing with a dead reptile. :C


----------



## Sci (Aug 12, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> Idk I've never read into their site because I've never even given a thought to them. Rodney Irwin is a good guy, that's where I got my tegu. But he could improve his packaging methods. Just consider the difference in wild caught vs captive bred. Wilds are going to be more likely to be scared of you and skittish at first, being how they're used to being prey.



Well I'd be looking into a hatchling for that reason. Or do you mean it takes multiple generations of captive breeding? Rodney offers hatchlings. Are they a personal stock he breeds or does he breed wild ones directly for sale?


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Rodney breeds them and catches them. WCs tame quickly.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 12, 2016)

The concept of breeding wild ones makes my brain spin haha. 
No, he does breed captive tegus during season. Be he catches wild tegus and sells them all year long, and constantly has a supply of wild caught


----------



## Sci (Aug 12, 2016)

I am after a captive-bred one for sure. When is the season? Starts May-July? Thinking I' m hosed until next year....


----------



## ophidia (Aug 12, 2016)

Parasites? Regarding tegusonly.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 12, 2016)

I believe the season is around then, yeah. Normally captive hatchlings start being available around July I think. You just missed this last batch


----------



## Sci (Aug 12, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> I believe the season is around then, yeah. Normally captive hatchlings start being available around July I think. You just missed this last batch


Figured. Haha


----------



## Sci (Aug 15, 2016)

Well I have not gotten a reply from Rodney but I talked to Johnny over at TeguTerra and he will have a batch of hatchling B&W in October. Does anyone recommend one breeder over the other?


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Rodney's getting shoulder surgery soon. Maybe now. Would explain not hearing from him. I've only dealt with Rodney and give him two thumbs up.


----------



## Hudson Valley (Aug 16, 2016)

Very happy with our boys from Tegusonly. Rodney has been very responsive to our emails and calls. I would not hesitate to work with him or recommend him.


----------



## Reptaholic (Sep 10, 2016)

i picked mine up at the last hamburg reptile show in august.


----------



## Justin (Sep 11, 2016)

I got mine from Laurafl so I can recommend her.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Seems to be a concensus on the good ones.


----------



## N8bub (Sep 11, 2016)

Ty Park, hectorshabitat.com, Laura Roberts (yourtegu.com). Thats where I'd start, it seems that mr. Irwin also runs a fine business as well. I would exercise caution with teguterra.com, mr larocca used to be held in high esteem but it seems as though in the last few years there have been some things that would be reason for concern. I would recommend that you check the faunaclassifieds.com BOI 's regarding this. Whatever you choose just pick someone with good stock and reputation, just my 2 cents


----------

